# Homosexuality?



## chompchompchomsky

What's your stance? Are you hostile, apathetic, supportive, of fervent? Are they any gay people on Stp? I ask because I am gay, and I'm interested to know the general attitude toward homosexuality on this site, cause everyone's been mad cool about everything else.


----------



## Gypsybones

eh its 2010 does anyone still give a shit about others sexuality being different from theirs?


----------



## derailed

apparently california does.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Gypsybones said:


> eh its 2010 does anyone still give a shit about others sexuality being different from theirs?



Um was this a trick question?? Yeah, people still def DO care about others having a homosexual relationship of any kind. Hence why they are still fighting the ban on gay marriage. I for one could give two shits, just as long as I'm not hit on more than once. Ya do it once, I tell you I'm not, you should respect that. Had several instances where the dudes just wouldn't leave me alone and I had to forcibly tell them no. Otherwise, if you respect that, you're ok in my book.


----------



## connerR

Widerstand said:


> I really don't give a shit what your sexual preference is.
> 
> The way I see it that's your business and not mine or anyone's.



This adequately sums up my opinion on it.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

i have no issues w/those who are homosexual. what i DO have a problem with are homosexuals who feel they should have special privileges. it seems there is an ever present push to bring legitimacy to an issue which is a private matter. as an example: hate crimes. why should it be punished more severely for someone to beat a gay up than a non gay person? are they not BOTH human beings? 

personally i believe that it COULD be problematic to have overt homosexuality in certain mainstream occupations. education is a prime area. i have a son on the way and would do my best to make sure that a homosexual agenda was not furthered using taxpayer dollars. this is not to say that a homosexual should not be a teacher; this is to say that a _homosexual agenda_ being taught to my child is improper.

i believe that homosexuals were repressed; perhaps unfairly, for quite some time and now wish to recoup, at some levels, payback. if you want to participate in homosexual behaviors in the privacy of your own home or in PROPER public places so be it, but i don't feel that i must, as a heterosexual, grant new and enlarged privileges for such. this last statement is primarily based upon marriage. if a state's legislature; representative of its populace, decides that they don't want gay marriage then so be it. trucking in hundreds of gays to lobby and protest strikes me as an assault upon the wishes of those states' constituency. classic case-in-point: i was born in san francisco and remember harvey milk. my dad helped his campaign w/some projects in '76 and i met him a couple times as a kid down at city hall. what i'm driving at here is that milk had issues with a city that had a fairly large homosexual population that was not being represented and he chose to do something about it; cost him his life. by the same token, to bring that same kind of agenda into, say, the rural south where there is not a LARGE homosexual population and stir up shit is wrong. we're not talking atlanta or knoxville here, we're talking about the _rural _south. just because homosexuals think that _everyone everywhere_ should recognize them smacks of an inferiority complex.

i really don't think anyone on StP cares if you're gay or not; perhaps other gay folks might as it might mean they have found a kindred spirit. by in large, i have found members of StP to make their decisions of who they like or dislike based upon what folks say/type.

in a nutshell, be gay but don't force acceptance on others who are not gay.


----------



## xbocax

I'm pretty much on board with everyone else here. I feel that everyone should have the same rights though. If 2 people wanna get married let them get married I don't give a shit. Although I guess when it comes to gay marriage i'm hardly adamant when it comes to pushing the cause. I'll rant and rave a bit but I doubt you'd find me out there on the front lines. This isn;t because i'm lazy I just don't care about marriage to begin with. I think people can go about living perefectly fine without some piece of paper from the state or church that says ok we recognize you as partners for life.


----------



## Gypsybones

"I might not believe in a single word you say, but i will defend to the death your right to say it"
~Voltare~


----------



## oldmanLee

As far as the nature of who anyone loves or desires,it's really thier business,I expect the same courtesy.Just realize that I was raised Southern,and if they are "running around" on their partner,boy howdy the gossip will fly!


----------



## IBRRHOBO

thought i should comment on the marriage thing: here you have secular and non secular reasoning. from a secular point of view i can understand why gays want marriage to be legalized across the board: taxation, property and wealth distribution, etc. from the non secular point of view i doubt it will ever catch on in any but the fringe religions (say wicca, etc.). the reasoning here is that the core belief in all religions (as religion is man made) is tribalism. the key component to tribalism is the perpetuation of the tribe thru procreation and homosexuality is not conducive to procreation (having children).

oddly enough, only homosexuals whom are CAPITALISTS can further an argument for gay marriage. why? well, as the only benefit for legal homosexual marriage is fiduciary (monetary). homosexuals can do everything else hetrosexuals out of wedlock can do as a couple. so, it's kinda hard to further an argument that anarchists are in support of gay marriage. if anarchists do not support government, taxes, contracts, etc. then how can they care whether or not they should be able to participate in samesaid?

there. that should stir up some good debate. ;-)


----------



## wokofshame

IBRR, there definitely is a lot of gay peeps who've moved to Frisco, but i would say pretty much all parts of the rural south have a normal homosexuality rate, of, i think sociologists have pegged it at 10 percent.
the difference between your area and SF is that a larger percentage of gay people are CLOSETED. they don't feel comfortable coming out becuase of the culture where they are.

as far as me caring, well back before i was engaged i was really glad of gay dudes being around, the more the better because it improved my odds of picking up a girl


----------



## Blackout

i hate punks and crustie kids that hate gays becuase its all about equality im not gay or eny think but i have alot of friends that are so i support it totally fuck homophobic punks grow the fuck up


----------



## finn

MURT said:


> ... as far as me caring, well back before i was engaged i was really glad of gay dudes being around, the more the better because it improved my odds of picking up a girl



This is the main argument I use when I talk to people who are on the fence about it, and it makes a lot of sense. Also it works for either gender- someone using you as a beard or a skirt will pretty much be only yanking your chain. Another reason I have is that closeted folks can be the most annoying homophobes ever.


----------



## veggieguy12

I am ambivalent about consensual relationships amongst adults. I don't believe there is steadfast hetero- or homo- predisposition, but that human sexuality lies somewhere in the grayer areas of a continuum, with those poles; I may be inclined to women and lean to the hetero- side, but who knows what'll happen when I meet my Prince Charming
.
I am really against being secretly gay in Congress and then using your votes to repress and denigrate people who are not in-hiding.
I am really in favor of exposing all the hypocrite bad-fags like Larry Craig.


----------



## Skankin Jerry

I'm straight, but I co-chair my high school's Gay-Straight Alliance. I do my best around the school to make things homophobia free, not necessarily "gay friendly", because a homophobia-free environment exists best when homosexuality is integrated amongst heterosexuality. 

I hang out with a fair deal of lesbians, and a few gay guys. Doesn't much matter to me. There are a lot of people who say: "I don't care, just not around me." But I go a step beyond that, talking with and acknowledging when someone is a homosexual rather than ignoring it. I've been hit on before, but hey, it happens, and I don't care much about it or get uncomfortable because of it.

Reverend Fred Phelps of the Westboro Baptist Church protested my school's Gay-Straight Alliance last April outside the front of the school. Anyone who knows who Fred Phelps is or his 'God Hates Fags' campaign, knows the ridiculousness of their protests. Fuck em' though. They come back to Plattsburgh every now and then because we render them a large counter-protest and they get media attention. My petition for sources of media in my town to not cover or air the story did not work. I wasn't very happy about that. But hey, one kid can only do so much


----------



## smellyskelly

iSupport love of all genders and relationships. (E)


----------



## giddy

i believe in anarchy equality and peace
as do the majority of people that
i have talked to on stp.
i personally am "straight"
but i support gays lesbians bi-sexual and transgender
people for their natural right to live that way
it is nobodys right or responsibility
to try and take sexuallity
away from someone because it differs
from that of their own or
that of their religion
you are welcome here and everywhere you
may roam in my book


----------



## Dumpsterhump

I think people should be able to do what ever they please, as long as it isn't effecting anyone else. Personally, I support anyone who's homosexual. If that is what they feel is right for themselves and if it makes them happy, then all the power to them! 

Why should I care if someone else is attracted to the same sex?


----------



## Gypsybones

> I for one could give two shits, just as long as I'm not hit on more than once. Ya do it once, I tell you I'm not, you should respect that. Had several instances where the dudes just wouldn't leave me alone and I had to forcibly tell them no. Otherwise, if you respect that, you're ok in my book.



how do you think women feel? that sort of thing happens to girls all the time. I know what your getting at, but no one wants to be continually hit on by someone they don't find attractive, but other than if it has to do with gays no one seems too deam it worthy of having to state it aloud.
or it because they are women or are strait that its not looked at that way? (or doesn't matter?)

"homosexual agenda " really? cause if your kid's teacher is gay that will turn your kid gay?

"i believe that _blacks_ were repressed; perhaps unfairly, for quite some time and now wish to recoup, at some levels, payback. if you want to participate in _black_ behaviors in the privacy of your own home or in PROPER public places so be it,"

so long as you don't see it its not happening? 

"this last statement is primarily based upon marriage. if a state's legislature; representative of its populace, decides that they don't want gay marriage (blacks vote) then so be it. trucking in hundreds of gays (humans) to lobby and protest strikes me *as an assault upon the wishes of those states' constituency*."
yeah how dare them fags use their first amendment rights to be treated as equal human begins! 


> Whereas some doubts have arisen whether children that are slaves by birth, and by the charity and pity of the owners made partakers of the blessed sacrament of baptism, should by virtue of their baptism be made free, it is enacted that baptism does not alter the person as to his bondage or freedom; masters freed from this doubt may more carefully propagate Christianity by permitting slaves to be admitted to that sacrament.
> 
> Statutes at large of Virginia, Act lll (1667)




same shit different topic.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

Gypsybones said:


> how do you think women feel? that sort of thing happens to girls all the time. I know what your getting at, but no one wants to be continually hit on by someone they don't find attractive, but other than if it has to do with gays no one seems too deam it worthy of having to state it aloud.
> or it because they are women or are strait that its not looked at that way? (or doesn't matter?)
> 
> "homosexual agenda " really? cause if your kid's teacher is gay that will turn your kid gay?
> 
> "i believe that _blacks_ were repressed; perhaps unfairly, for quite some time and now wish to recoup, at some levels, payback. if you want to participate in _black_ behaviors in the privacy of your own home or in PROPER public places so be it,"
> 
> so long as you don't see it its not happening?
> 
> "this last statement is primarily based upon marriage. if a state's legislature; representative of its populace, decides that they don't want gay marriage (blacks vote) then so be it. trucking in hundreds of gays (humans) to lobby and protest strikes me *as an assault upon the wishes of those states' constituency*."
> yeah how dare them fags use their first amendment rights to be treated as equal human begins!
> 
> 
> 
> same shit different topic.



gotta start w/your signature: Free Palestine. yeah, been read/write/speaking arabic long? perhaps just another thing to try and get approval, 'eh?! so you hate us 'ol Jews do ya? how much money you send lately to the poor palestinians? don't be shy! tell everyone on here _precisely_ how dedicated you are to the cause! heading off to one of the terror camps and preparing for الجهاد ? yeah, right. 'ol gypsybones there; real rebel _without_ a cause (sorry James Dean).

i'd recommend when you quote me you quote the whole context and not just a convenient portion thereof. i'll give u some lipservice point by point and the next time i'll simply let the hammer fall.

1) i stated that i did not want a homosexual agenda furthered, not my son taught by a homosexual teacher. as to whom i want teaching my kid WHAT FUCKING BUSINESS IS IT OF YOURS! you pay my bills? you pay my kids medical? feed him at night? kick fucking teeth outta bully's heads that fuck with him? nah, you sit on a fucking sidewalk panhandling fucking beer money preaching fucking bullshit. how dare you tell me how i should raise my child!

2) the thread isn't about _blacks_. and as for trucking in gays [substitute here anything] into a district where the main populace is comprised differently i am ADAMENTLY opposed to such. that's stacking the deck; rigging votes. 

3) while you're on the topic of 1st amendment rights let me make very clear here you have a whole lotta room to talk. i've always found it so nice and tiddy that folks like you are the first to scream they want the government overthrown and then when they find discrimination out there they whimper in a corner and beg for constitutional protection. your comparison between blacks and homosexuals is a load of shit. are we to understand then that gays have been enslaved for 100's of years? am i to understand here, then, that you have ALWAYS been at the head of the gay pride marches; donated your last dollar from the good 'ol crusty punk fund for their mail campaigns; invited gays over to the house while pops was watching the super bowl; stopped the jocks in the locker room from picking on the gay boy? yeah, betcha still sport the 'ol rainbow flag on the back of your hoodie right next to the black flag, huh? fuck.

yeah, your inuendos there are real neat; gotta put the good foot forward from behind the keyboard. people like you make me sick. i was toting an M16-A1 while you were still getting snot wiped off your nose. you know why i was toting it in war? to PROTECT those same folks you imply here i hate; not just the gays either. i fought to defend the rights of those who wanted to say i shouldn't be at war, that christianity is the only way to G-d (and i am a Jew), and yes even folks like you.

the thread was pretty good; i think chomp (not going to type the whole name out) was thinking in a good direction posting it. foster some dialogue. then people w/your mentality crawl out from under some fucking rock.

you want to make change you gotta constructively participate in dialogue. what i see here is nothing but burying a head in the sand while casting stones. and since you're such a champion here of everything that's wrong why don't you educate those of us who are so horrible; why don't you go ahead and give us a breakdown of each and every dollar you have spent defending the poor, discriminated souls out there. while you're at it why don't you cite the multiple media quotes of yours at each and every rally you've been to. yeah, you'll convieniently bypass this part of the thread, but i'll MAKE SURE to quote it in each and every reply.

same shit different thread, 'eh? is that how you feel about homosexuality? just lump the gays in with each and every other thread like global warming? yeah, just another reason to protest and get high and drunk.


----------



## wizehop

Widerstand said:


> If two gay people want to get married and be as unhappy as a non-gay married couple and have there relationship end up in court someday I say let them!



ahahah well put!


----------



## Gudj

chompchompchomsky said:


> What's your stance? Are you hostile, apathetic, supportive, of fervent? Are they any gay people on Stp? I ask because I am gay, and I'm interested to know the general attitude toward homosexuality on this site, cause everyone's been mad cool about everything else.



There is a group on here called "LGBTAQ community UNITY" if you want to discuss this stuff but skip the really depressing part of reading all the replies from people who are less-than allies.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru

I'm fine with gay people, lesbians people and bi people. If you like like XYZ that's fine with me, it's not going to negatively affect any more than a girl who likes guys or anything else really. I have some friends or various sexual orientations and it's never been a negative thing and it's always interesting to hear about their views on sexuality since it's still uncommon in the communities I'm part of. About being hit on, I mean girls get it bad as has been said above, how many times have you seen that guy who keeps persisting even after he's clearly been shut down?


----------



## WapatoGreyer

I concur, my friend!


----------



## Gypsybones

well for one; just cause I believe in the free Palestinian state does NOT equate to me hating Jews! I find it ridiculous that if your opposed to Israels politics your all the sudden anti-semitic. horse shit! so at the same time if I am against American foreign policy I'm "ant-American" 


as for the crust punk reference your way off, I am not a crusty nor do I beg for change. I am a man that works and saves up to travel then finds work on the way when needed.
also the toting an M16 thing, US Army infantry 11B 99-02 1-36 out of Germany 
you sir. are assuming that I am someone that I am not, wile also trying to belittle me with your preconceived antagonistic persona you have so colorfully depicted of me. 

I never told you how to raze your child, I was just stating in not so many words that a individuals sexual preference does not inhibit their ability to educate young people. nor does the mere fact of that person being gay correspond to a certain agenda that makes others gay by hearing it. 

My comparison between blacks and homosexuals is not a load of shit.
the two differ greatly in in some areas but at the same time they are both groups fighting for equality and basic civil rights. 

lastly it was "same shit different topic." not same shit different thread. by that I meant same BS argument against different peoples. American Indians, blacks, Irish, Jews, gays ect..


----------



## Ivy

IBRR, while I agree that a lot of the benefits for same sex marriage are financial, it always seemed to me that much of the other motivation was for recognition of equality.


----------



## chompchompchomsky

I find it interesting that not a single other poster yet has been homosexual.


----------



## Gudj

rememberusername said:


> less-than allies? I am glad you pointed out the fact your bias. Your claim is very assumptuous. I think your defense for LGBTAQ should be followed by a defense for a Straight, white, men, men men men.. DUDES, GUYS BROS!, becuase you victimize the LGBTAQ persons by what you say.



If you really think that it's not ok to call people who are hostile or (at very best) unhelpful/ambivalent to the idea of queer folk trying to "forward a homosexual agenda" such as trying to create a world where they don't get attacked physically and non-physically just for who they choose to love: "less than allies", then I don't understand where you are coming from.

But I assume you are someone who is trying to keep it fair but is to naive to the fact that shit is already tremendously unfair, and by you defending the current dynamic that you ignorantly see as equal, you are actively perpetuating the true and fucked up situation. Which is things are not equal, not even close. 

Also the fact that you called me bias is telling. That implies that you view this situation as "us against them" with there being a line drawn down the middle and you have to defend your side. Well, since I'm not going to write you an essay about how your "side" ("white Dudes") don't need any fucking defending, I think it's much more helpful and accurate to say that the sooner you stop being so defensive, and the sooner you realize that there are not just two sides in conflict, the sooner you start actually helping instead of hurting, and you stop looking like an ignorant ass Less-than allie. 




Also, I know that the author of this thread asked about homosexuals and not queers. I have no idea how many homosexuals are on this site, but you have gotten responses from queer-folk.


----------



## Gudj

Widerstand said:


> What about just not getting warped up in all this stuff in the first place?
> 
> How about everyone lead by example and just try to be a good person and shut the fuck up about personal stuff like your sexual orientation, and don't care about what other people are doing as long as it is not effecting you or people around you in negative way?
> 
> Why is it so wrong or hard to do that?




Thats a good question. 
I think a popular answer is, that when a particularly oppressed (relative to the rest of their experience) group of people is finally ready to stop being pushed around or bashed on, becoming visible and vocal helps everybody realize what's going on, and alerts potential allies and other groups in similar situations to join in and put an end to mindless hatred and prejudice. 


But I obviously and not the fucking spokesperson for anything. I tried really hard to stay away from this thread but rememberusername sent me over the edge. I hope chompchompchompsky gets what he wants out of this thread.


----------



## chompchompchomsky

I'm loving the thread! Just so you know.


----------



## Gudj

Widerstand said:


> I guess I just don't under the issue that well, and I can't really wrap my mind around the idea of making sexual orientation such a big issue. I mean most everyone I know both here online and in real life, or both wouldn't know if I was straight or gay unless I told them since it is a none issue in my life.
> 
> So how are people "being pushed around or bashed on" unless they make it very obvious what there sexual preference is?
> 
> My point being I find it to be fucking stupid to walk around letting the world know how gay you are or how straight you are.... Both are equally fucking stupid in my book.
> 
> That said how would anyone even know to treat you differently unless you were doing that?





For the purposes of this post I am talking about "you", and "you" is a straight man. So, it's not about Widerstand...

Anyway, have you ever taken your girlfriend out to eat or drink at a bar?
Ever walked down the street holding hands with them?
Ever kissed them in public?
Ever went to a party or club or bar or whatever alone and assumed you might meet a new partner there?
Have you ever introduced your girlfriend to your family and friends?
Have you ever dressed how you wanted to dress and act how you wanted to act at work/school/squat wherever?'

You know what I'm trying to do. Those are all normal, non-offensive activities that you would never expect to be harassed or beaten up for. But think about doing them if you were gay or queer. In that case kissing in public is "in your face" or "overtly gay". You know what I mean?

Also, imagine this:
Every time anybody didn't like something they would say "that shit's so hetro".
Or, whenever anybody disagrees with somebody, they are called hetro. 
Well, imagine that they instead use a really hateful and degrading slangterm for hetro instead.
"You" would probably get sick of that pretty fast. 


So, I guess in summary: "You" is strutting his heterosexuality all over the place for everyone to see all the time without getting called out on it, but if "You" happened to be gay, he would be called out for those very same actions.


----------



## chompchompchomsky

Consider Widerstand what you are asking for. You imply that because someone is born homosexual that they ought school themselves to distrustfulness and violence. Not only that, but that homosexuals must consider distrustfulness and violence whensoever they consider loving anyone. It is, frankly, unfair.


----------



## veggieguy12

chompchompchomsky said:


> You imply that because someone is born homosexual that they ought school themselves to distrustfulness and violence. Not only that, but that homosexuals must consider distrustfulness and violence whensoever they consider loving anyone. It is, frankly, unfair.



What fairness is there to be found in the natural world?
Lions don't attack the fastest, strongest, wisest zebra, they go for the young, weak one with the limp.
It seems simply common-sense to me that anyone and everyone understand that sometimes one has to fight, and not just defensively and _re_actively, either. "The best defense is a good offense."
Anyone who operates under the mistaken belief that all's swell and no harm will come as long as he/she is kind and nice - well, such a person is a victim-in-waiting.
None of this suggests that "she was asking for it" or "he deserved it" or "they got what was coming" - but there's no persuasive argument that will stop Klansmen, or protect gays or rich people or women from being jumped or robbed or assaulted.
And we deal with and live in that reality, not the ideal we _wish_ was true.


----------



## Ivy

Don't know if you've ever heard of or been to "The Ville" in NYC, but many of the gays, lesbians and trans carry all kinds of weapons and have absolutely no problem using them. In fact, its not uncommon for mouthy homophobes to get the tar beat out of them by roving packs of trans.


----------



## wokofshame

i'm don't especially like being hit on by guys but mostly for men it's a strange experience being hit on repeatedly after showing no interest when for most women its an everyday thing, what i mean is for guys that get teed off about being hit on, suck it up, that's what chicks go through everyday
also a fun game to play if you're a guy is to hit on guys you know are extreme homophobes or simply straight and annoying when you know you can take them or have a bunch of your posse around to protect you. like if you're at a party and some guy is trying to take every girl home, start hitting on them to make them feel uncomfortable


----------



## chompchompchomsky

Widerstand said:


> If someone is gay and understands that its a possibility that they might be harassed, wouldn't the next logical thing to do be to learn how to fight, carry pepper spray, carry a tactical folder, get a CCW and carry a firearm at all times....
> 
> At least this is how I think and live my life.



My comments were directed at your first statement.
They disregarded your second, that was an oversight on my part.


----------



## chompchompchomsky

Thank you. <3


----------



## Delerious

I don't think that homosexuals should be in a situation where they HAVE to defend themselves for something that doesn't concern other people other than their lover.

I DO however think that if you are being fucked with all the time, you should probly learn to defend yourself. There is no obligation of course, it's just a good idea.

It DOES also suck that one would HAVE to learn to defend themselves do to a sexual practice that isn't malicious or destructive. 'tis a sad world in that sense.

On another note, I don't give a shit if you're gay. I don't like sexual preference to be integrated into personality however. If you're gay, you're gay. If you're straight, you're straight. There is no point in announcing this to everyone unless you're trying to get laid.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Widerstand said:


> Your comments still make you look like a dip shit.



dude, that plus your previous statements I find to be VERY inappropriate... you really crossed the line between discussion and outright attacking someone.

personally, i see what chompchompchompsky is saying here (although i also see how he misinterpreted widerstands post about defense), and yeah, i agree that it's disappointing to see that in a community as "progressive" as ours there's still a lot of people that are either apathetic or just not really willing to go out there and be gay/queer friendly.

personally, i wish more people in our community would be more "pro-gay" or whatever. homosexuals, believe it or not, *are* an oppressed people, and need support from the community. so, that being said, I would like to be the first person in this thread to say that while I'm a straight white male, I am intensely PRO GAY. i think it's something that needs to be addressed in the community more (so thanks to chomp for creating this thread) and i find it disappointing that so many of StP's members are either apathetic on the issue or surprisingly right wing about it...


----------



## Gypsybones

plus if you look absolutely fabulous you might just get jumped for your prada shoes


----------



## Gudj

rememberusername said:


> I haven't seen one right wing post.




Then you haven't been paying attention.





Gypsybones said:


> plus if you look absolutely fabulous you might just get jumped for your prada shoes




haha


----------



## IBRRHOBO

let's not beat around the bush about right wing; that's directed towards me. and if it means that i have to be pro gay to be cool or accepted on the site go ahead and just delete my account. i mean why do i need to bow down or grant rights/privileges for someone cause they're gay/black or whatever? no motherfuckers did that for me. oh, my bad i'm a straight, white guy that works for a living.

i think it's a pretty sad state of affairs if anyone EXCEPT the heterosexual, white male has to have special this and that. shoestring and i spoke on this situation (not just the gay deal, but a whole plethora of things) a while back and i was hoping we read shit wrong. apparently not. yeah, let's dictate pro this and pro that---fuck some freedom of choice.

matter of fact if this is the case and that is the position of this site simply delete the account. i looked around to preemptively do that, but there doesn't seem to be an option for such. (so much for freedom of choice, 'eh?)

you can't legislate what folks have to believe. i guess the good 'ol black flag waves around and everyone must bow down to whatever beat of the drum is rolling. i have a good feeling i'm stating what others want to, but they're too scared as they might get banned. 

i request confirmation of my account's deletion and personal information being removed at your earliest convenience.


----------



## Alaska

You know, you could always just NOT come to the site. Or is it just a bit too tempting for you? 

Either way, I have nothing against what anyone has to say in this thread. I'm just confused by all the hostility. Where the hell is it all coming from?

But yeah, in my opinion, EVERYONE should learn to protect themselves. We're all victimized for one reason or another, or maybe just randomly chosen because someone feels like inflicting pain on another. It blows, but hey, it happens.

Of course, that doesn't do too much good if a group of people overwhelm you (strength in numbers and all that), sodomize you with all kinds of inanimate objects, and throw your beaten body out onto a street corner covered with make-up and the shape of a dick carved onto your head, does it? Not everyone can be Chuck Norris.


----------



## connerR

I don't think it should be disappointing that I'm more or less apathetic towards gay people. Whoever you decide to love is _your business_ and does not affect me. I know I'm the anomalous straight white upper middle class male, but I could care less if two guys/girls are making out with each other, I've seen it around SoCal plenty of time. As long as I don't get hit on excessively by guys, I don't have any problem with them.

That being said, homosexuality isn't yet a socially accepted thing. It's all relative. If I wear a George Bush is Number One shirt at a Crimethinc convergence, I'll probably get a lot of shit. If I act flamboyantly gay in a place that doesn't accept homosexuality, I'll probably get a lot of shit. 

I'm not Pro-Gay, because I think sexual orientation is a stupid thing to be pro or anti (and I'm the aforementioned whiteupperclassstraightmale), but I'm Pro-their right to be gay.

If you're pro-gay because gays need support, I think there are other people who are more in need of support right now. See: Haiti. :X


----------



## finn

This is way out of hand, I'm locking this thread until I figure what is going on. PM your disagreements with me until then.

Okay, I don't see any right wing comments here, no one is against homosexuality that I can see. I still don't understand what is going on, but this thread is so poisoned by namecalling and generalizations that I don't see a reason to reopen it. The question about how people generally feel about homosexuality has been answered, no one really cares what you're doing in the bedroom if all parties are consenting. Honestly, such a general topic is better off discussed in the chat.


----------



## scales

as a gay man i don't care about marriage. marriage is fake theres no such things as true love but i do care for equal rights for everyone !


----------



## EphemeralStick

This thread was supposed to be locked...? Oh well, as long as people behave themselves i see no reason in locking it again since it was locked over two years ago. 

With that, I don't have much input to add here. I've never let my sexuality define me personally. think its foolish. Love who you want to love, spend your life with who/whatever you choose. I could really care less.


----------



## Matt Derrick

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> This thread was supposed to be locked...? Oh well, as long as people behave themselves i see no reason in locking it again since it was locked over two years ago.
> 
> With that, I don't have much input to add here. I've never let my sexuality define me personally. think its foolish. Love who you want to love, spend your life with who/whatever you choose. I could really care less.


 
maybe it got unlocked in the translation from the old forum software to our new one about a year ago.


----------



## scales

hey i actually find somewhere to post and you guys tell me its locked aaaw man


----------



## scatwomb

Homo, hetero, bi - they are all lame cultural constructions. Personally, I don't care who anyone wants to fuck, marry, etc - just as long as there's consent. 

I only discriminate against one thing: suckaz.


----------

